# Costco Membership requirements.



## conorkilleen

I am going to Costco tomorrow and was hoping that someone here could tell me what the requirements are for an Expat to have a membership. I am bringing my passport, my Telmex bill, my Visa card (fm3) and some cash. Not sure what else would be needed. We have not called an asked yet. Was hoping someone here could give me a quick answer.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Costco*



conorkilleen said:


> I am going to Costco tomorrow and was hoping that someone here could tell me what the requirements are for an Expat to have a membership. I am bringing my passport, my Telmex bill, my Visa card (fm3) and some cash. Not sure what else would be needed. We have not called an asked yet. Was hoping someone here could give me a quick answer.


As far as I can make out anyone can get a membership card from them or Sam's Club in Mexico. All I need is $400.00 pesos for the cheapest membership card which is good for any 2 people. I use it in San Diego as it is called an international card. It is $10.00 US dollars cheaper per year also. If you don't have that 2nd. person with you just give their name to them and that person can go get their card whenever they want with their part of the receipt. Also no matter how long after your card has expired you can have one additional purchase of goods, at least at Sam's Club.


----------



## chicois8

Probably you need about $40.00 USD.........


----------



## conorkilleen

chicois8 said:


> Probably you need about $40.00 USD.........


Yep. My fiancé was hassliing me to get out of the house so we just went. All we needed was an ID, our address and 400 pesos. Not sure why I thought I would need more being an Expat. It was really simple and took literally 5 minutes.


----------



## djenmexico

Interesting side note: Your costco card will work in all Costcos, even in Canada and the USA! I didn't think it would but I"m so happy it did. Got some photo's printed super cheap at a costco in Ontario using my mexican membership.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Costco*



djenmexico said:


> Interesting side note: Your costco card will work in all Costcos, even in Canada and the USA! I didn't think it would but I"m so happy it did. Got some photo's printed super cheap at a costco in Ontario using my mexican membership.


I use our Costco and Sam's club cards I have been getting in Mexico in San Diego. Last month we had to renew our Costco membership and did it in TJ and now the basic membership fee for the 2 cards with any two names is $450.00 pesos. It was $400.00 pesos a couple of months ago I remember.


----------



## JoParsons

Costco, Sam's Club, Wal-mart . . . are they all the same? Do we need just one card for them all?


----------



## TundraGreen

JoParsons said:


> Costco, Sam's Club, Wal-mart . . . are they all the same? Do we need just one card for them all?


Sam's Club and WalMart are both part of the WalMart empire. Costco is a separate company. A Costco card won't work at Sam's Club. And a Sam's Club card won't work at Costco. WalMart does not require a card.

Superama and Aurrera Bodega are also part of the Walmart empire.


----------



## johnmex

I came out of the Lopez Mateos Costco on Sunday morning and to my surprise a really tall ****** got out of a new Toyota pick-up. Imagine my surprise when I saw _Hawaii_ plates on the truck! He must really love it.

BTW, Sunday mornings at that particular store has a larger percentage of gringos than mexicanos. Polyester pantsuit heaven....


----------

